# 3000/3400 rear outer axle seals



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

I am told by the owner this is a 3400 & it does have a yellow hood with that on it so maybe so, otherwise resembles a 3000 to me. I need to figure out how to get the nuts off and proper way to pack bearings. Of course the inner axle seals are leaking, that's why I'm here or is it even necessary to take all that apart, maybe just put the inner axle seals in it and new brake shoes ? Never done this before, it's a favor for my brothers coworker. I am a Senior Master Tech at a Ford automotive dealer for nearly 20 years but never been into one of these before, looks like if I could find out where to buy a socket to do this all would be good. Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy lcrepairs,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

The inner seal is the oil seal. The outer seal is a grease seal for the wheel bearing. When the inner seal leaks, the original bearing grease is diluted with oil. 

I recommend that you replace just the inner seal. Check the wheel bearing for excessive play. If ok, repack the wheel bearing as best you can with wheel bearing grease, and button her up. 

If you decide that you have to pull the bearing, you might be able to borrow the tool to back the nut off from your local New Holland dealership. If you have to make a tool, cut the drive end off of a correct size socket and weld a clean piece of pipe to the socket, and weld the drive end of the socket to the other end of the pipe. You have to slide the socket and pipe over the axle to get to the nut. 

Good luck. Hope this makes sense to you. Post back if you have any questions.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

*Great news*

Thanks so much for the quick reply, I have been studying the numbers from the Tractor, it is a 3400 for sure, model # says C4022K which means 3000 utility, 2A28B prod code which would be Jan 1972. So I guess the outer seal isn't really necessary ? Fluid was coming out of it I'm sure because of the inner seal leak. Bearings seem fine, i'm sure they have been getting good lube due to the axle fluid leaking. Ok, good deal. I guess I'll clean or blow all the thin fluid from the bearing best I can and squirt plenty of wheel bearing grease in the bearing. It's not like a car where they turn fast anyway. Thanks so much for the help. Also he said the 3 point lift isn't working very well either, it was full of fluid even though it was leaking bad at the axles. I'm wandering if I could check the filter through that cover on the left side or if I would have to pull the top off. If so I'm not sure what all needs to be taken loose to do that, some hydraulic valve/plate or something mounts to the side.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your numbers translate as follows:

*Model C4022K*
MODEL = C40 = FORD 3400
ENGINE = 2 = GAS ENGINE
PTO = 2 = TRANSMISSION DRIVEN PTO 540 RPM
TRANSMISSION = K = 6X4 MANUAL REVERSING

*Production code 2A28B*
Build date January 28th, 1972. Day shift. 
_____________________________________

The suction screen is at the bottom of the reservoir. You have to pull the lift cover and unbolt the pto shaft inside to get to the screen. 

Most guys check out the pump pressure first. Use a 3000 psi gauge. Pressure should be 2000-2500 psi. I don't know where to check the pressure on your tractor.

On the right hand side of the tractor (as you are seated), below the seat there is a flow control valve. It has a rotary adjustment "slow-fast" lift response. In the "slow" response position, the lift is VERY SLOW. Check it out


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm not sure what 6x4 Transmisson would mean. I noticed it don't have as many gears ans my 5000. I think this tractor just has 3 forward gears + High & Low range.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Three speeds forward & two reverse (plus hi/lo) gives you 6/4.


----------

